# Garage flooring



## aerodynamic18

I am in the process of having a garage built atm. I want to floor it and I am thinking either going down the resin painted route or rubber matting ( the stuff cars can be driven onto) does anyone have any experience of either of these or a supplier in Northern Ireland who can supply these?


----------



## andy665

I have recently put down a full Duramat floor, great quality, easy to install and looks like it will last a very long time - would highly recommend it


----------



## Nick-ST

Another one here for Duramat flooring. Very easy to put down if you have basic DIY competence and seem very durable so far. Can post some photos up if you want them?


----------



## silver_v

If you have Instagram, have a look at garage style.


----------



## aerodynamic18

What’s the cost like? Do they have a Northern Ireland dealer?


----------



## virgiltracey

I went with bog standard Rolson floor tiles from HAlfords, I did my single car garage floor in about two hours for £70.

They do indent where the tyres sit but they haven't lifted anywhere after a three months and the indentations actually help me find the right spot to park in each time!


----------



## camerashy

With the Duramat tiles are they easy to cut to size


----------



## andy665

camerashy said:


> With the Duramat tiles are they easy to cut to size


Very straightforward as long as you have a suitably sharp knife


----------



## Nick-ST

I actually went a bit overkill and used my circular saw, as I have a nasty habit of cutting myself with knives...

You can also use a multi tool or a jigsaw


----------



## Nick-ST

aerodynamic18 said:


> What's the cost like? Do they have a Northern Ireland dealer?


I am quite lucky and only live 12 miles from their base. They ship online directly from their website


----------



## aerodynamic18

Lol lucky you. What did u do around the edges? Cut it straight or use the ramps?


----------



## Nick-ST

aerodynamic18 said:


> Lol lucky you. What did u do around the edges? Cut it straight or use the ramps?


I just done straight cut edges against the wall. Leaving a 15mm gap to the wall to allow for expansion. Then used ramps at the front. Please see below link for mine. Look at post #49

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=404286&page=5


----------



## sbrocks

If you are based in Northern Ireland (as I am too) worth looking at R-Tek flooring...think they were doing a DW 5% discount a few years ago when I ordered mine......variety of colours, ramped entry finishing strips etc...not the cheapest, from memory around 18 quid per sq meter......they are listed under £R Ten Manufacturing, Battleford Rd Benburb Dungannon....but delivered mine the day after I ordered it for free to Carrickfergus!


----------



## aerodynamic18

yea I vaguely remember that. I have sent them a message, thanks


----------



## beatty599

Also from NI, we have ceramic tiles down in ours and they're still perfectly happy with cars being on them. Just put a piece of wood down if you're jacking the car up.


----------



## noellesteward

sbrocks said:


> If you are based in Northern Ireland (as I am too) worth looking at R-Tek flooring...think they were doing a DW 5% discount a few years ago when I ordered mine......variety of colours, ramped entry finishing strips etc...not the cheapest, from memory around 18 quid per sq meter......they are listed under £R Ten Manufacturing, Battleford Rd Benburb Dungannon....but delivered mine the day after I ordered it for free to Carrickfergus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garage flooring McAllen


Moving into my new home in South OC and the garage has this floor (ceramic tiles), F-car not included. I'm not too sure about it. Should I cover it with epoxy or tear it out? or is this ok as is?


----------

